# Cougar!!!



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Michigan Department of Natural Resources
17 mins ·

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources has confirmed the presence of a cougar -- also referred to as a mountain lion – in Bath Township, Clinton County. This is the first time the presence of a cougar has been verified by the DNR in Michigan’s Lower Peninsula.

On June 21, 2017, a Haslett resident took a photograph of an animal from his vehicle in Bath Township near the DNR’s Rose Lake State Wildlife Area. The individual reported that he spotted a large cat in his headlights as the animal attempted to cross a road. He captured the photograph as the cougar turned back from the road into an area of thick vegetation.

The picture was made available to the DNR June 26. A field investigation ensued. DNR biologist Chad Fedewa and biologists from the DNR’s Cougar Team reviewed the photo and visited the site where it was taken, determining that the animal in the photo was a cougar.

“Even with this verification, questions remain, especially regarding the origins of the animal,” said Kevin Swanson, DNR wildlife specialist and member of the agency’s Cougar Team. “There is no way for us to know if this animal is a dispersing transient from a western state, like cougars that have been genetically tested from the Upper Peninsula, or if this cat was released locally."

Cougars originally were native to Michigan, but were extirpated from Michigan around the turn of the century. The last time a wild cougar was legally taken in the state was near Newberry in 1906. Over the past few years, numerous cougar reports have been received from various locations throughout Michigan. Until this time, all confirmed sightings or tracks have been in the Upper Peninsula. Since 2008 a total of 36 cougar sightings have been documented in Michigan’s U.P. To date, the DNR has not confirmed a breeding population of cougars in Michigan.

Cougars are protected under the state Endangered Species Act and cannot be harmed except to protect human life.

Interested landowners within the area of the recent Clinton County sighting may wish to place trail cameras on their properties. The DNR encourage citizens to submit pictures of possible sightings for verification. Observations should be reported at mi.gov/eyesinthefield. If you find physical evidence of a cougar such as scat, tracks or a carcass, do not disturb the area and keep the physical evidence intact. Please include any photos with your report.

The odds of encountering a cougar in the wild are very small, and attacks on humans are extremely rare. Should you 
encounter a cougar:

• Face the animal and do not act submissive. Stand tall, wave your arms and talk in a loud voice.
• Never run from a cougar or other large carnivore. If children are present, pick them up so they cannot run.
• Do not crouch and get on all fours.
• If attacked, fight back with whatever is available. DO NOT play dead.
• Report the encounter to local authorities and the DNR as soon as possible.

To learn more about cougars, visit mi.gov/cougars.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Dang. Thats much farther south than id expect them in the LP


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Pretty cool. Hard to dispute that picture if that is the one.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

If MEL can confirm it then I will believe it.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

That's just one of the new hired "sharpshooters" sent in to lower the ditch goat population. :lol:


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Imagine that! I realize it isn't proven to be a wild cougar but let the back peddling by the nay Sayers begin.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Now time to send some wolves that way.


----------



## buckshot2 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm sure MEL is gonna be in on the investigation


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Boardman Brookies said:


> If MEL can confirm it then I will believe it.


In my expert opinion that there be a Michigan cougar!!!!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

MEL said:


> In my expert opinion that there be a Michigan cougar!!!!


Folks we have a LP cougar!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

grapestomper said:


> Now time to send some wolves that way.


How far below the bridge are you? Apparently they are here too!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have been going to the bars around Bath and have never seen a cougar in 30 years.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

stickman1978 said:


> I have been going to the bars around Bath and have never seen a cougar in 30 years.


You are too old.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's the 'cougar' we all like.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/06/2...s-guilty-to-having-sex-with-teenage-boys.html


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

How would you like to be the guy that lives there and see this photo! Taking an outdoor leak at night just got interesting for him.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I have heard several different folks around my place claim to have seen them. One was my neighbor, The guy has no reason to lie to us so I believe him. Also other folks Around the area as well have seen them as well as my oldest son. The FedEx guy claimed to see a ma with three cubs in tow . I have seen big cat like tracks in my drive way here in the NWL ,also in Baraga County.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

First a wolf now a cougar, I got to get the latch fixed on my truck cap before I lose something important.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

DecoySlayer said:


> You are too old.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

stickman1978 said:


>


Don't feel bad, I am likely older.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I wonder if that wiped the smug @$$ look of of Masons face.


----------



## APEX PREDATOR (Sep 12, 2014)

Nah. Just a large house cat!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Well that's interesting.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

Good thing the only time I go to Rose lake is for the gun range . My mountain riding buddies may need a new place to ride though.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

My Father In Law and I heard this a 2 springs ago in the dark while fishing on the Maple River downstream from US127. It stood the hair up on both our necks. It happened several times that night. EERIE, cause there is only one N. American cat that roars like that and the river valley is only so big right there.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

357Maximum said:


> My Father In Law and I heard this a 2 springs ago in the dark while fishing on the Maple River downstream from US127. It stood the hair up on both our necks. It happened several times that night. EERIE, cause there is only one N. American cat that roars like that and the river valley is only so big right there.


I need some speakers for my property, play that sound for the line sitters


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

357Maximum said:


> My Father In Law and I heard this a 2 springs ago in the dark while fishing on the Maple River downstream from US127. It stood the hair up on both our necks. It happened several times that night. EERIE, cause there is only one N. American cat that roars like that and the river valley is only so big right there.


Did you ever come back to my favorite fishing hole? FM


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

jr28schalm said:


> I need some speakers for my property, play that sound for the line sitters



I am 100% sure that might possibly maybe work. :lol:


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Forest Meister said:


> Did you ever come back to my favorite fishing hole? FM



Yep, sorry. NEENER


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Luv2hunteup said:


> First a wolf now a cougar, I got to get the latch fixed on my truck cap before I lose something important.


Trapping buddy was getting ready to head downstate with his hounds all in the boxes in back. Except this time they weren't the usual floppy ears hanging out the box waiting to greet you. This time they were all withdrawn in the dark with angry looking eyes and snarls coming from each one. He he he he. :evilsmile:evil::yikes:


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

stickbow shooter said:


> I have heard several different folks around my place claim to have seen them. One was my neighbor, The guy has no reason to lie to us so I believe him. Also other folks Around the area as well have seen them as well as my oldest son. The FedEx guy claimed to see a ma with three cubs in tow . I have seen big cat like tracks in my drive way here in the NWL ,also in Baraga County.


We took pics of tracks made by a female and two kits on a mud flat on a two track east of the airport road south of Grand Marais several years back (four?) when we were doing stream cross-sections write-ups on Heartwood Forestland Group holdings on the Sucker River watershed.

On cats, the back of the central pad has three lobes on it. Canines have only two lobes. It had rained hard through the morning on the drive over from Marquette, so we were pretty sure the tracks were hours old. This is within a handful of miles from where the last cat was killed in the U.P. back in the early 1900s and also not far from where the father and two sons from Saginaw area poached that cat during deer season a few years back. Pretty remote country with lots of beaver and fair numbers of deer.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

The tracks I seen were by Clear creek in Baraga. Off of Clear creek rd.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Anyone remember the story in Ohio 6 yrs ago where the guy released 56 animals that he had at home and then killed himself? If I remember correctly there were some cats that were never captured or killed. Makes you wonder if this is one of his.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

stickbow shooter said:


> The tracks I seen were by Clear creek in Baraga. Off of Clear creek rd.


I have a friend who has a camp north of Covington, northwest of the Sturgeon River gorge. He saw tracks two weeks after I had crossed a pair on the Herman/Nestoria Road. Eventually, he had that cat on camera three times. This was back about ten years ago...

I still have heard nothing about the investigation into the snared cat that was dumped on a roadside over west of Randville, northwest of Iron Mountain.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Yea me neither, I forgot about that.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

stickbow shooter said:


> The tracks I seen were by Clear creek in Baraga. Off of Clear creek rd.


How can you seen anything?


----------



## Sammy Bono (Nov 21, 2012)

Finally they confirm it!!!!


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

Cork Dust said:


> We took pics of tracks made by a female and two kits on a mud flat on a two track east of the airport road south of Grand Marais several years back (four?) when we were doing stream cross-sections write-ups on Heartwood Forestland Group holdings on the Sucker River watershed.


Let's see the photos.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I saw tracks many times when I lived out west. I saw tracks the same size, shape, and gait a few years ago in the NLP. Never reported it, my best guess is that it was a transient cat on a walk about.


----------



## jstec (Apr 3, 2012)

My friend that owned the North woods Motel in Gladwin County had one come into his tree stand while deer hunting behind his motel before they were listed as Michigan cougar and put an arrow through it .He found the arrow but not the cat . The cat ran into the State Land behind the Motel. The land behind the Motel was clear cut and tree's were left on the ground .I tried walking through it one time but backed out in fear of breaking my leg. He tracked the cat into that area. There was sightings back then and were thought to be released pets, this was over 25 years ago.


----------

